# PLACES TO UPLOAD YOUR PHOTOS TO THE WEB



## MDowdey

Heres a list that I thought the whole gang could add to


 Suitable picture hosts:


 photoisland.com




 guys and gals...feel free to add to this list in your replies, we have to make it readily available for people to post!

 md


----------



## dlc

You can also transport photos from:

www.ofoto.com  Wrong.  I just tried.  I thought I had tried before with success.


----------



## Geronimo

http://www.lycos.co.uk


----------



## captain-spanky

http://www.online.ie
is good.


----------



## dlc

www.phototalk.net  Free membership with plenty of upload space.  Donations appreciated


----------



## tr0gd0o0r

I use www.angelfire.com.  It take a little bit of effort to get set up, but no one seems to have a problem seeing my picytures


----------



## paddyjoe

www.imagestation.com

They claim that they'll give you unlimited free storage. That remains to be seen, but it's been working well for me.


----------



## manda

Just remember that some of these sites like angelfire and lycos won't allow you to direct link.
You can share the link to the page the pics are on, but won't be able to post the images themself in the forum.


----------



## Geronimo

the lycos.co.uk one does allow you to hotlink.  The .com one does not.


----------



## tr0gd0o0r

I don't understand why everyone disses on angelfire.  Before i used it people told me i couldnt people are saying you can't here, but I use it and post pictures just fine.


----------



## manda

they must have changed the rules then matey.
it used to show up a very ugly "Dont steal Angelfire pics" type sign in place of the pictures lol


----------



## Geronimo

there are ways around the no hotlinking from angelfire i think. if you upload the picture and then rename it to .txt and link to that it should show up.  Well if not them then geocities.  course never use geocities though


----------



## voodoocat

http://www.ecomplanet.com has 5 megs of space for free.  you can hotlink.


----------



## mavrik

http://www.dpportfolio.com

Run by a DPChallenge.com member - unlimited space, allows deeplinking. 

M


----------



## carlita

is it just me, or does "deeplinking" sound kind of dirty?   :crazy: 

anywho... i've heard village photos is decent.  i'm sure it's got its limitations like every other place though.


----------



## havoc

Deeplinking dirty? Hmmm only in a dirty mind i suppose.... Is there something you wanna tell us?  J/K


----------



## carlita

errrr... ummmm...


----------



## Shubin

Here's a couple of free album sites I've used.  Both allow you to embed a picture into a message, so you can post yer photos here, or just provide a link to the image, the album, or your complete gallery.

http://fotopic.net/

http://photo.instantlogic.com/

Fotopic has many many options and 250 MB of free space.  I've never had any problems with it, and you can fiddle with settings to your heart's content, and search other gallerys.

Instant Logic is cool too, less options and 200 MB of free space. I've personally had a few issues with my uploads being cancelled.  It may be because they've timed out because it always happens when I try to send 6 or 8 MB with my crappy 56k modem.  I've had no problems sending one or two pics at a time though. No searching of other gallerys, but you can put an album INTO another album.  Trust me, that's kinda cool.


----------



## Third Eye

Digitalstar.com

Unlimited space and you can put your picture up in their size (kinda small but good for the forum) or full original size.


----------



## captain-spanky

http://www.photobucket.com/
http://www.photobucket.com/
http://www.photobucket.com/

very good.


----------



## CBF

http://www.bytephoto.com is a great host.

They allow you to upload 25Mb (around 100 pictures) and they allow linking to other forums.


----------



## ksmattfish

Hmmm.  All my pics at Snapfish.com have disappeared.  I have emailed customer service, but no reply yet.  Anyone know what's up?


----------



## ksmattfish

Mysteriously they have returned this morning.  Weird.


----------



## Sharkbait

I finally gave up trying to find a decent online album place and registered a domain to host my own website.  www.godaddy.com has some spectacular deals on site registration and hosting.  Initial investment was $23 for 2 years registration and thefirst month hosting.  Now it's like $7 a month to host.  

(Oh btw, take a look at www.whitesharkphoto.com for my site!   )


----------



## drdan

The best paid photo hosting site I've found so far is www.imageevent.com  It is 1500 pics (up to 1500MB) storage for $24.95/yr. Seems to be well run and as long as you pay your fee your pics stay available. 

I have a couple of my own sites for $20/yr + $15/yr domain registration for 1000MB storage each. That's been my best storage solution.


----------



## vonnagy

paddyjoe said:
			
		

> www.imagestation.com
> 
> They claim that they'll give you unlimited free storage. That remains to be seen, but it's been working well for me.



imagestation doesn't allow deep-linking  :cry:


----------



## drdan

It's been my experience with Image Station that sometimes they allow pics in message boards and sometimes they don't. I don't know if it's intentional or not. Sometimes a pic will show for a while and then won't.


----------



## Patrick

Just figured out you can hotlink your photo's that are posted on PhotoSig.


----------



## wwjoeld

Just letting you all know i think that *snapfish* started to dissallow hotlinking, so you might want to find anothre source.


----------



## Bruno

A good site is www.driftray.net
The thing about it is, you have to go to www.driftray.net/forums to create an account and log in, and then go to www.driftray.net to upload your pics.  It's free and works well.


----------



## danalec99

www.fotki.com

-up to 10MB is FREE

-UNLIMITED is US$30 per year.


----------



## thebigbillybob

www.photobucket its rad if u donate like once for say like 10 bucks u have unlimited space but like u get like i dunno the actual limits but u get a shitload its way worth it i use them or my isp server


----------



## LizM

www.imgspot.com

Just don't loose the link or you'll have to re-upload it!


----------



## Tkraz

frutsel.terrainhost.com  :thumbsup:


----------



## terri976

I use this one and love it http://photobucket.com/


----------



## Peldor

MyPhotoAlbum 
havent tried it but looks good 500 megs free with a single size limit of 1 meg.


----------



## Patrick

Just tried it and it looks like Nikon.net allows hotlinking.


----------



## 112deadpool

www.photobucket.com


----------



## trtjazz

Shubin said:
			
		

> http://photo.instantlogic.com/
> 
> Instant Logic is cool too, less options and 200 MB of free space. I've personally had a few issues with my uploads being cancelled.  It may be because they've timed out because it always happens when I try to send 6 or 8 MB with my crappy 56k modem.  I've had no problems sending one or two pics at a time though. No searching of other gallerys, but you can put an album INTO another album.  Trust me, that's kinda cool.



Here's on Instant logic:

Dear Gallery Members

As many of you have realized, the InstantLogic Photo Gallery has been shut down.  The company is no longer able to provide this service.  Many of you have been left in a lurch, and we are sad to see the galley go as we devoted hundreds of hours to making it the best photo gallery we could.

We are no longer employees of Exceed, but we have been able to obtain a backup of the gallery images and membership database.

We recognize that certain of you may not have backup copies of your images and we want to provide you with an option to regain your photographs.  Unfortunately, we do not have the resources to do this for free.  There are tens of millions of images in the database and we lack both the disk space and the network bandwidth to allow you to retrieve these images online.  We have determined that we can provide CDs containing your images, organized by album, for US $20, including worldwide shipping.  

If you wish to order a CD, please click here.

Regards,

Michael Boeglin (mboeglin@cityspoke.com)
John Gokey


----------



## azkul

You can upload your pictures to: 
The Lens Flare.

Your pictures are automatically resized to 500 pixels along its longest edge, and you can upload as many pictures as you want for free.

The site records the number of views, allows people to make comments directly on your pictures, and has several methods to order and rank pictures based on different criteria.

If you have any questions, feel free to send me a message.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Mo

Hi,

I have a type of gallery on my site where users can upload their photos (As long as they don't exceed 1MB) and let anyone view them.  Registration is free.  http://www.themotec.com/picturepro/nfpicturepro


----------



## elrick

Mo said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I have a type of gallery on my site where users can upload their photos (As long as they don't exceed 1MB) and let anyone view them.  Registration is free.  http://www.themotec.com/picturepro/nfpicturepro


we using same gallery..._coppermine_ on our web-sites


----------



## myidea

I am using:
www.fotop.net

It allows direct link to post your photos.
Nice slide show transistion feature.
The most important, it allows you to do some simple page layout design to personalize your presentation.


----------



## semko

Here is a link where you can create your free account for photos storage and sharing www.web-a-photo.com


----------



## danalec99

www.smugmug.com


----------



## Greenlandgirl

www.photobucket.com is the way to go :bounce:


----------



## mechanique

Hi.

Upload your photos to http://www.phototrendy.com
Upload as many as you want. You can form your own portfolio, contact other users (forum on the way) and soon will be translated to portuguese and italian (currently only english available).
As reward, 2 download credits, but you can post all your 'folio, for that sake!


----------



## iphoto

My own site open for members 

http://fotoweek.com


----------



## israfun

http://www.pixerver.com - offer you to create your unique gallery.
http://www.zilumia.com - offer you to create your unique gallery.
(for israel's users - hebrew lang.)


----------



## Larry1948

http://www.snapfish.com/slideshow/AlbumID=16437383/PictureID=362291851/t_=16442932
is where this photo resides


----------



## Corry

Snapfish doesn't allow hotlinking.  Get a Photobucket account.


----------



## eggy900

a very effective way of displaying your images on the web is to use photoshop's web gallery tool.

file>automate>web gallery

create your gallery and save it all in one folder

get a free webhost account that has ftp access, i reccomend http://portland.co.uk , that's what i use. Upload all your files that make up the gallery. You now have an online gallery with no pop-ups.


----------



## Mo

That's what I use.  I have a web site, www.themotec.com, and I've uploaded over 20 galleries now.  Two good things about them are that they use little space, and that PS reduces the image size for you.

Some examples (Each has a different design) :

http://www.themotec.com/Ole/WEB_Gallery18
http://www.themotec.com/Ole/WEB_Gallery2
http://www.themotec.com/Ole/WEB_Gallery

Each gallery takes up about 2-5 MB, so I can have over 50 without running out of space.

I also use a Coppermine Photo Gallery, which has my best photos.  You may register in it for free!


----------



## eggy900

what web host do you use?


----------



## Mo

I use Netfirms.

http://www.netfirms.com

I have personal hosting ($5/month) with 250 MB,  but there is also free hosting with a free subdomain and 25 MB.  I have seen free 150 megabyte hosts, though.  Some don't even have ads (Netfirms has a banner, unless you upgrade to paid hosting)

I'd say that Netfirms is good for photos- enough space if each is 100k or so.  Easy FTP access.  However, you cannot have files over 256 Kb on free hosting.  Then you must upgrade.


----------



## andycarnall

I've just started posting, and found www.picjar.com which gives you 25Mb for free

EDIT..... Just found that picjar change the image name from time to time so after a few days your photos vanish if you link them with an IMG tag


----------



## Blackswann

I've always used 

http://www.photobucket.com 

They have quick upload speeds and provide you with automated cut and paste links to link to your pics including the {IMG} tag, [IMG SRC] tag and .... could ask for more!


----------



## Lepospondyl

I'm surprised that more here don't have their own website. It's actually quite inexpensive, plus it looks more professional to send a customer to your website to view proofs than to something like:
http://www.freephotohosting.com/freeuseraccounts/yourname/imagefilenameset.html

Coppermine gallery is free, and it seems most everyone here is intelligent enough to follow the setup instructions.

Domain names are cheap, hosting is cheap (how many us us actually need UNLIMITED space???), and all limits are removed when you do it yourself.

Just my thoughts. I run about 20 websites, and it's actually not that complicated. Besides, the policies never change 6 months after you spend a weekend uploading your photos.


----------



## rsilfverberg

http://pbase.com


----------



## 4NNie

Thank you for the infos. Very useful!


----------



## 45rpm

www.imageshack.us is quick, easy, and doesn't require registration. but you can register (which is very brief), and it will hold all your pictures for you.


----------



## emansilla

you can upload your photos for free to http://www.worldsnapshots.net


----------



## 0daymeme

New image hosting site: http://img.0daymeme.com/ 

There is a new free image host, built from the ground up to be faster, slicker and be able to support more features. You can upload images without registering, you get access to your recently uploaded images without registering and many new features (like galleries etc) are being added all the        
time.                                                                                                                                                      

Why am I posting this "almost spam" here? Because the site admin reads these forums and he wants you to be one of the first to have access to the service. Give it a go and see what you think...                                                                                                            

http://img.0daymeme.com/


----------



## senzafine

just recently found this gem...

http://www.fotoflix.com


----------



## Lorilye

I just joined www.fotofight.com

They offer a free gallery with forum membership, which is free...


----------



## thepremier

www.photovations.com - a good one.


----------



## seo3y

I can't believe only one person has mentioned smugmug . It's unlimited (yes, unlimited) storage with 4 GB of monthly bandwidth, all for only $30/yr unless you use someone's referral coupon in which case you save $5.


----------



## yaramon

I do not like green eggs and spam.


----------



## woodsac

yaramon said:
			
		

> It burns when I pee.


Are you for real? You've posted this 6 times now!


----------



## PaulJMcCain

If you are looking for a place to host your pictures, go with file lodge at filelodge.com. It is an incredible new site with high file size limit, fast download, and unlimited bandwidth. I have used it for a couple months, because that's how old it is! It's better than many pay-services! Try it out!


----------



## Peanuts

Well.. since this thread has been brought back from the archives, I highly recommend www.flickr.com .  Great for sharing photos, critiquing, and just seeing other peoples ideas and such.  For $25/year you get 2GB/month (I swear.. I have never gotten past 2% of this limit and I uploaded quite regularly).


----------

